# ANSI C: Systemdatum/Zeit in String ablegen?



## Tensi (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ist es denn möglich in ANSI C und zwar Betriebsystemunabhängig (ich programmiere mit Visual C++ unter Win98, das Programm soll später für DOS compiliert werden ...) das Systemdatum/Zeit auszulesen und in jeweils, und möglichst formatierbar, ein Stringarray zu speichern?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten ...


----------



## rook (10. Mai 2003)

```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <time.h>

int main(int argc, char **argv)
{
	char temp[99];

	time_t ltime;
	tm *now;	

	time( &ltime );
	now = localtime( &ltime );
	
	strftime(temp, sizeof(temp), "Systemzeit: %H:%M:%S - %d.%m.%Y", now);
	printf("%s\n", temp);

	return 0;
}
```

#edit:
das "<ime" bitte durch "&l time"          <- ohne leerzeichen, ersetzen... komisches forum


----------



## Tensi (10. Mai 2003)

Funktioniert einwandfrei! 

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Tensi (12. Mai 2003)

Noch eine Frage:
Mit einem DOS Compiler hab ich inzwischen Probleme 
mit dem Beispiel. Die Datei time.h wurde includiert,
trotzdem können verschiedene Compiler mit tm *now;
nichts anfangen (mir ist es auch nicht klar  
Sind das Funktionen/Variablen in time.h, oder ist das 
Betriebssystemspezifisch? Jedenfalls mit verschiedenen
DOS Compilern läuft es nicht, aber mit VC6.

Ich bitte nochmals um eure Hilfe!!!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## rook (12. Mai 2003)

was heisst probleme?
ist die klasse nicht bekannt, oder was?
versuch es mal mit 

```
struct tm *now
```

natürlich kann es mit diversen dos kompielern probleme geben... bin ich mir nicht sicher...


----------

